# So, why is Obama so popular?



## Trulen (Jul 20, 2009)

Alrighty.  I'll let you know beforehand.  I'm politically unbiased.
Actually, I lie.
I'm politically uninterested.  So I don't play favorites.  'Cause I usually don't care enough.  


But this has got me going.  People tout Obama as savior of the entire planet.  The entire planet.  
And this was being said many months before be acutally was elected.
I dunno about you, but I don't know about many unkrupt politicians.  And the lame excuse "Well, they're krupt too" is a terrible excuse.


So, what's so great about Obama here?  


*Things you're not allowed to say*:
1.  He's the frist African-American president.  (Really, what does African American mean nowadays?  The color of their skin is black, or dark? Or bottom-side-of-a-twinkie-yellow?)

2.  Anything about Bush.  The man's long gone and served his time.  I'd love some peace and quiet if I were him.

3.  He's *going to* fix the country. 

4.  He's *going to* save the world.

5.  He's *going to* [insert action here]

The "going to's" are for the campaing trail.  The "is doing" is for when they're in office.  What is he *doing* that makes him so great.  Not what he's *going to do*



But I have been watchin' ole Obama man a little bit.  I especially enjoyed his speech at the NAACP.  "Yeah.  You're black.  What the heck does it matter?"  
I may have paraphrased, but that's what I got from it.  And I respect the man for it.  Whoever wrote that speech worded it just enough to where the country isn't screaming "RACIST PRESIDENT."

Off Topic:  What does the NAACP do nowadays?  Haven't they served their purpose?  
Another Off Topic:  And what's will all these Female only, and Black Only, and Black Female only scholarships?  Being a white male somehow makes me a bad candidate to win those scholarships.  



But other than that, I only know he's supported massive government spending.  I may have heard the wrong things, but is it true that the national debt has quadrupled since his election?  

Also, did he have any control over the Proposition in California?  I know he supports gay rights, so there must be some kinda barrier that kept him from affecting the bill.

Aren't there soldiers still over in Iraq?  And soldiers still being sent there?  Wasn't he supposed to take 'em out?

I'm all for giving the man the praise that everyone else on the internet gives him.
But only if he deserves it.  



The man has a metric crapton of charisma.  There is absolutely no denying that.  
But I don't know if the government used that to their advantage.  
Using Obama as a mere puppet to do their bidding.  
Because, if Obama does it, then he gets mass approval (though lately his policy approval has been going down.  I don't understand it.)


This is as confusing to me as the complete obsession over Michael Jackson after he died.  I saw a 400 page book in walmart today.  "The Final Years of Michael Jackson."  Taking advantage of a dead man much?  



I just may go crawl in my hole and never vote.


----------



## jaxxster (Jul 20, 2009)

Even tho im from the UK i think the guy's too much of a pussy and that in itself will cause alot of problems.


----------



## HisInfernalMajes (Jul 20, 2009)

People like Obama so much because of his convincing voice. Have you ever listened to him in a speech? He is so convincing, and people respect that. I realize you don't want references to Bush, but Bush wasn't so popular to the public (where I'm coming from) because it sounds like he's trying to joke his way out of every speech he gives.

In response to jaxxster, Obama does seem like a "pussy". One of the great things that Bush does is the War in Iraq, which in my opinion, is for foreign oil. Now Obama ruins the groundwork laid by Bush by pulling out troops, and in time, ending the U.S's involvement in Iraq.

I may not know what I may be talking about, but hey, those are my beliefs. Heck, I'm just a 15 year old kid.


----------



## DeMoN (Jul 20, 2009)

He is very charismatic and that's part of the reason why he got so far in the election (2 years ago, he was just a senator and no one has even heard of him).  I followed the 2008 election very closely and I can tell you that no one suspected that he would win.  This was when Hilary Clinton was more popular, and this was when Rudy Guiliani was supposed to be the Republican candidate and John McCain was just another Viet war vet no one cared about. 

I really don't care about the whole black issue, as it's clear he isn't going to make it legal for blacks to kill whites.  

He really couldn't do shit about Cali's Prop 8 bill, it's a state issue, not a federal issue.  Complain to Arnold if you're unhappy.  The president will never make any law about gay marriage, because this is something the states have to decide on their own.  

As for the war in Iraq, he never promised that he would bring back all the soldiers immediately.  And I thought most Americans were educated enough to know that we *must* stay there longer, retreats just don't work, as history has told us.


----------



## Jiggah (Jul 20, 2009)

Trulen said:
			
		

> Alrighty.  I'll let you know beforehand.  I'm politically unbiased.
> Actually, I lie.
> I'm politically uninterested.  So I don't play favorites.  'Cause I usually don't care enough.
> 
> ...



What is he doing?  You mean for only the first 6 months that he's been in office?  Give me a break.  Give it two years then you'd have a legitimate complaint.  Politically unbiased...right?  Politically uninterested....right?  Fence sitters and their complaints.

I don't know what little world you live in but discrimination still happens on both race and gender.  When African-Americans become a majority then I'll understand the question of why is there still a NAACP.

About Iraq, the draw down is happening.  It's been happening.  Apparently, you like to complain, but don't listen to the news about the withdraws of U.S. troops from major cities.

My question is if you're politically uninterested, did you vote?  If the answer is no, you have nothing to complain about.


----------



## Trulen (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks, Jiggah.  Quite an informative post.  No sarcasm intended.  I truly mean it.


Though I thought more on NAACP.  Racism isn't much of a "Whitie hatin' the black folk" thing anymore.  It's more universal and everyone gets to eat a slice, and hand out a slice of the racist-pie.  So maybe there should be a NAAP?  And drop the "Colored" section of it?


And I didn't vote as I believe none of the candidates deserved my vote.  But that's a little unfair, because I never researched the lesser parties that got very little attention.


----------



## triassic911 (Jul 20, 2009)

Obama is a joke to me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAaQNACwaLw


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 20, 2009)

He's black.


----------



## da_head (Jul 20, 2009)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> He's black.


this.


----------



## DarkLG (Jul 20, 2009)

He's promised too many things just for votes.


----------



## Javacat (Jul 20, 2009)

da_head said:
			
		

> Ferrariman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 20, 2009)

triassic911 said:
			
		

> Obama is a joke to me.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAaQNACwaLw


Because changing the entire infrastructure of a country can be ultimately achieved in 6 months. Right?


----------



## DarkLG (Jul 20, 2009)

it can't.It takes longer then 6 months.I don't think he'll change anything though.The stimulus package thing really didn't do anything to help our economy .


----------



## triassic911 (Jul 20, 2009)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, because he turned his back on everything he promised. If anything is "changing", it's for the worst.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 20, 2009)

triassic911 said:
			
		

> Ferrariman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He still has 3.5 years.


----------



## DarkLG (Jul 20, 2009)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea he still has time.You can't expect him to do what he promised in 6 months.I still think he won't change anything though.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 20, 2009)

By the way, this video is hilarious.


----------



## Jaems (Jul 20, 2009)

I dunno, but I'm a commie, so I like his ideas.


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 20, 2009)

triassic911 said:
			
		

> Obama is a joke to me.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAaQNACwaLw


You're my hero.

But yeah, Obama's a douche and he only wants to get himself and his close friends rich.... and just for fun, he might run america into pigshit.


----------



## alidsl (Jul 20, 2009)

He speaks well but hasn't really done much

only 6 months gone though


----------

